# New Agility class tomorrow



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Tomorrow will be a new beginner Agility class for Rusty. I tried Agility when Rusty was 12 months old, and his focus was real bad back then.

Now Rusty is over 2 years old, and has his CGC title! His focus is much better, and has been doing great in K9 Nose Work classes. I think Rusty is ready to give Agility a try again.

Kerrie Ann my Brittany is loving her Agility class, and I'm hoping Rusty will too. I hope one day to compete with one or both of my dogs. But for now, we will just enjoy learning and working together as a team.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Rusty has a HUGE drive for Agility! I'm soo proud of him, and he loves the agility class so far! I think it's going to be a great investment for me and my pup.

One issue we are having during class. Rusty does not know the difference between "work" and "play" mode. Rusty wants to greet every person and dog he sees, and it takes a while for him to relax and calm down. 

I think Rusty was socialized too well lol But I would never change the way he is tho 

My Brittany is doing very well in agility, but she is more reserve about agility. Her focus is better than Rusty's but the drive is not on the same level as his so far.

What sucks is next month I'm not going to be able to go every week to class for Kerrie Ann (Rusty will miss some too). I hate to lose ground in their training, but its going to be tough in October, and even worse in November


----------

